# Parachute Jump....a little game



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

http://www.bassfiles.net/parachute.swf


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

One very dead duck ................... oops!!


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

It drives you quackers! Sorry.......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just got 900


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

I think it's safe to say i suck at this. Just got 100 after about 25 goes 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TSCN said:


> I think it's safe to say i suck at this. Just got 100 after about 25 goes 8)


Try to aim for the target using mainly momentum, then open the 'chute just before you hit the target or to adjust your flight depending on the windflow


----------

